# Solved: Is it ok to leave my laptop on overnight?



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

I was in the habit of often leaving my desktop computer on over night. I kind of worry about leaving the laptop on that long. It is an HP I bought new a couple of months ago. It sometimes feels warm under my left hand, and I guess that was part of what worried me. Thanks, input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

If it's running on batteries, your laptop should shut off after a set time anyway.

On AC power, your laptop may continue to run depending on your power settings.

If you're talking more about the heat issue, there shouldn't be any issue. I've left my laptop on overnight (installing XP on failing hard drive) and it didn't get any hotter than normal.


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't leave either on when it's not going to be used in a while.
Have you seen how much dust they can collect and what it does to the cooling ??


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Voodoo Thumb said:


> I was in the habit of often leaving my desktop computer on over night. I kind of worry about leaving the laptop on that long. It is an HP I bought new a couple of months ago. It sometimes feels warm under my left hand, and I guess that was part of what worried me. Thanks, input is greatly appreciated.


Use hibernate
you will pick up where you left off at when powering back up.
It is the preferred way to run vista,
If you are leaving it onbecause of scanning etc
go create your own power scheme and have it hibernate after 2 hours or however long you think it will take.
Just switch back to the prior power scheme the next day.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

here is a screen of the settings in case you want to change time taken before hibernation begins.Mine with this power scheme is set to never
you can change that to an hour or so then the unit can do its background tasks and what have you then unit will power off and you will have the same applications open as before


----------



## matthewdownloads (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay, from what I read nobody is answering your actual question; what if you *need *to leave it on (eg. to download something big).

Yes it's fine. My laptop is very hot and can on the rare occasion even shut down due to this when it hits 85 degrees. Some laptops normally heat up and that's just the way they're designed. Leaving it on overnight will not be harmful in any way; I recommend removing the battery and running off the charger (so if there was a problem the battery will not be excessivly charged) although this isn't important.

I've done this many many many times before and had no problems whatsoever. Computers are designed to stay on; laptops are no different.

Go for it.

Edit: Oh, and make sure you're power settings won't shut it down after a short while. Right click desktop -> properties -> screen saver -> power -> Set everything to "Never" under AC adapter. This is if you want to keep it running all night.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Personally, I would NEVER leave a laptop on and unattended. Although this video is a couple of years old, the potential still exists.

http://wcco.com/consumer/laptops.laptops.fire.2.359003.html


----------



## wujtehacjusz (Nov 17, 2006)

matthewdownloads said:


> Okay, from what I read nobody is answering your actual question; what if you *need *to leave it on (eg. to download something big).
> 
> Yes it's fine. My laptop is very hot and can on the rare occasion even shut down due to this when it hits 85 degrees. Some laptops normally heat up and that's just the way they're designed. Leaving it on overnight will not be harmful in any way; I recommend removing the battery and running off the charger (so if there was a problem the battery will not be excessivly charged) although this isn't important.
> 
> ...


Good point. I would add that removing battery should help in lowering the heat level. So if you can you should remove the battery.

Other thing you might want to look at is ventilation and dust... Yes dust. I used to leave my laptop more or less on every night (downloading; it was working overtime). Due to that my fan clogged up with dust and got broken...


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

wujtehacjusz said:


> Good point. I would add that removing battery should help in lowering the heat level. So if you can you should remove the battery.
> 
> Other thing you might want to look at is ventilation and dust... Yes dust. I used to leave my laptop more or less on every night (downloading; it was working overtime). Due to that my fan clogged up with dust and got broken...


 I use power saving mode for overnighters keeps the fan running to a minimum,due to the processor running at half speed


----------



## matthewdownloads (Dec 28, 2008)

The chance of that happening is so so slim, like getting hit by a car when you go outside. If you;re worried, as I said, just remove the battery and relax


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Laptops are not designed to be left on continuously. They simply don't have the cooling capabilities of desktops. You will definitely shorten the life of a laptop by leaving it on all the time.


----------



## wujtehacjusz (Nov 17, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> Laptops are not designed to be left on continuously. They simply don't have the cooling capabilities of desktops. You will definitely shorten the life of a laptop by leaving it on all the time.


As I said before... I would not worry too much about that. What is a laptop lifetime in Western economy? 2-3 years? It will last that long...


----------



## matthewdownloads (Dec 28, 2008)

Also, by the "old lets leave it on argument":

_"By leaving it on there are no 'power surges' which happen when the computer is first turned on, thereby conserving the electrical components"_

Your choice, but I think this is much ado about nothing and your laptop won't "break" just by leaving it on!


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

mine is up about 18 hours aday


----------

